# Cheesecake balls dipped in chocolate



## joni (Apr 3, 2002)

Cheesecake balls dipped in chocolate are being sold in the Neiman Marcus catalog. They have "Tootsie Pop" sticks on the end...these look great and would be fun for a party. How would you make these?? They are rounded...so anyone have a recipe on what you would do different in making a cheesecake? Would you just make scoops out of regular cheesecake and freeze them?


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Use nobake gelatin cheesecake, probably make two hemis, "glue" them together with a coat of gelatin and then dip them?

Kuan


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

I haven't seen those at NM but you can definately scoop cheese cake like ice cream. Freeze your balls first, then dip in chocolate...really not very hard to do. But I'm interested in seeing how they do a tootse roll as a stick, can you post a link?


On foodtv a couple weeks ago I saw a food stylist shape cheesecake into eggs. Take a thin slice of cake, spread out the edges and top with a poached apricot. They looked exactly like sunny side up eggs......next easter season, it's on my menu.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Wendy, think Tootsie Roll POP. Here's the catalogue page they're on. Probably also from David Burke, like the appetizer pops on the next-to-last page.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I would also just scoop cheesecake like ice cream. I know the tootsie roll stick was a misunderstanding, but you could do it with choc. plastic, if you really wanted to0. Or how 'bout a tootsie roll filling inside the pop!!:lips:


----------



## joni (Apr 3, 2002)

Thanks all....it is from David Burke, he also does goat cheese and cream cheese with smoked salmon, etc. Now..where do I get the Tootsie Roll pop sticks??????????


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I actually recently found some at a party supply. Anyone that carries Wilton products would probably have them.


----------



## catciao (Jan 23, 2002)

I just went to our Renaissance Festival with my daughter and she begged me for a "Cheesecake-on-a-stick". It was pulled out of a cooler similar to an icecream freezer. It was shaped in a wedge and dipped in chocolate on a stick. I think the scooping/freezing method will work just fine.


----------



## joni (Apr 3, 2002)

Thanks all..now a question on technique. I should probably use a New York style cheesecake (dense and also no water bath). Then should I freeze the entire cheesecake, scoop out the balls while frozen and put back into the freeze -- then dip them in chocolate the day I serve the dessert and keep refrigerated? Any suggestions would be helpful!!


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Yes, I think a denser cheesecake will be easier to handle....but it can be done with any cheesecake.

How I would do this:

Bake my cheese cake in a regular cake pan (not a springform). Don't use a crust. Just spray my pan with "Pam", fill and bake (it won't matter if you use a water bath or not, since if it cracks that won't make a difference with what your doing). Cool your cake over-night. Then scoop into balls. You can use your hands to help shape them.

Then insert your sticks squeezing your cheesecake so it's firmly around your stick... and then freeze your cakes. Once they are frozen you can dip them in chocolate whenever. When done I think I'd keep them in an air tight container in the cooler so they are ready to serve when ever you want.
HTH


----------



## joni (Apr 3, 2002)

Thank you so much!! I needed a professional opinion, and thanks for the suggestion re: the sticks -- inserting them at the beginning, since I would not have thought of that. Also, I think I might roll some in Oreo crumbs and gingersnap crumbs too -- in addition to dipping some in chocolate. The combinations are endless.


----------



## gamom529 (Aug 10, 2004)

I just wanted to thank all of you for your input! My daughter Ashley is getting married next year and her sister(Jessica) has been trying to think of something different to serve at the reception.(Ashley doesn't really like chocolate.) The other day Jess came into the kitchen and said, " What if we took cheesecake and made little balls out of it,rolled it in toatsed nuts, just "drizzled" them in chocolate and froze them?" I knew if I searched long enough I would find some tips for her idea! Thanks again! Isn't the internet awesome?! :chef:


----------



## chrisi sweets (Sep 11, 2004)

My cheesecake is too moist to get a ball to form and roll so it can be dipped in chocolate. Any ideas on what is a good recipe to use? I have thought of freezing the cheesecake before scooping to make balls, but think the cheesecake will disintegrate into the chocolate when dipped anyway. Any response from folks that have actually made these and what type of cheesecake recipe they used would be greatly appreciated .
Chrisi


----------



## purplepassion3 (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm going to use the 1' squares, its foolproof, And I will purchase a frozen cheesecake at a grocery store and use toothpicks, and they have the chocolate squares you melt in the microwave so i won't have to buy any shorting {crisco solid}. Good Luck


----------

